# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  كد نويسي در FastReport

## mehdi_moosavi

سلام
در FR  برای هر Memo  بین begin و end جایی برای کد نویسی وجود داره
آیا باید درست مثل دلفی کد نوشته بشه یا طرز خاص دیگه ای داره؟
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید

----------


## Touska

اون دو تا علامت بالا مه یکی شبیه ماشین حساب و اون یکی شبیه dbgrid هست

می  بینی آنها برای کد نویسی هستن از آنها استفاده کن راحتر هست.

هر چی که بخواهی دارن.

----------

